# To neuter or not to neuter?



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

We made an appointment but what are the benefits of him getting fixed versus not?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's billions of threads on this already.
There's benefits to doing it, and there's benefits to waiting. 
But the added benefits of not having male hormones to deal with are a bonus, and the benefit of him never creating a litter of puppies usually will outweigh any benefits to not neutering.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It depends. 

There are benefits to keeping a dog intact that I think outweigh the benefits to neutering but it is a personal decision. Ensuring Fido does not create a litter of little Fidos is a management issue. 

I think that you will get different answers from people dependent on where their main focus is.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Most comprehensive "pros and cons" article I have read thus far.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The owner's ability to keep the dog from reproducing should also be taken into account. 

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/Documents/PedRebuttal .pdf

Rebuttal to the above paper, btw :thumbup:


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been through one male dog blockhead teenager phase and I wouldn't care to do it again. My dog was very well trained before, during, and after the phase, and received the same level of training, exercise, mental stimulation, and socialization during all of this - it was the hormonal spikes.

It's not as though it was impossible to work though, or insanely difficult - it wasn't. It's just not something I want to ever deal with again. The behavioral benefits are very nice. Even now there's small "snippy" behaviors that I am certain would be lessened or even perhaps absolved by a neuter.

Good management may prevent him from siring a litter, but you can only control you. How much do you trust others whom he might be left in their care? I'm not talking about them letting him run around the neighborhood, what about left alone for "just a couple minutes" with an intact female?

There's a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How old is your dog?


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

He's six and a half months old ..


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would wait wait at least another few months before neutering him. WD is 9 months old, intact and I am planning on keeping him intact if at all possible. I like to give the males the benefit of the doubt. Once in a while I pull out my hair due to his testosterone behavior but then I am working him a lot and he and I are back on track the next day. Besides the health benefits of being intact I plainly like the male looks.
Preventing him from breeding is easy; you just always have to know where he is and under your supervision. 
Most vets portray intact males as perpetual breeding addicts but I never had a problem with the males that remained intact. You treat them like human teenage boys: consistency, school and tons of exercise.


----------

